# Neat & Weird Places to Take Pictures



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

I don't know if this counts but when I went to England and France I took some cool pictures. My favorite is the one of the London Eye, I went underneath the cantilevers and shot up. It made a cool focal point for the pictures and showed how it works. I'll put them up if i find my camera.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*


I don't know if this counts but when I went to England and France I took some cool pictures. My favorite is the one of the London Eye, I went underneath the cantilevers and shot up. It made a cool focal point for the pictures and showed how it works.


Do you have anything you can post?









For people around my area, check out: http://www.forgottenoh.com/ Full of abandoned towns and other oddities.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

No, but I'll see if I can find the picture.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
I love to take pictures in odd places (hey, not that odd - get your mind out of the gutter). North of Columbus, OH is a run down facility with trees growing through it called "Phoenix Recycling" - poetic eh?

I'll put a pic of it up when I can figure out where I stashed that card









Somewhere in my old negatives from film days are a broken down textile mill south of Greensboro, NC

So, I'd like to know where you enjoy shooting?
What's the weirdest / neatest place you've found so far?

Include any pertinent data.

Cool idea for a thread!

Near where I grew up, way out in the countryside, there are several old and abandoned rail cars. I don't know their age, but when I first saw them 20 years ago, they look ancient even then.

Here's a few shots, some of these are fairly aggressive HDRs shots


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Wow, that is pretty cool, If I found those as a kid I might have built something with that stuff.


----------



## beldecca

Where are those rail cars? I'd make a trip down there just for those!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 














Where are those rail cars? I'd make a trip down there just for those!









Woodford Co., KY. I love shooting any sort of decaying machinery, esp. in a rural setting. Old tractors in fields, old farmhouses. Speaking of which:


----------



## beldecca

Is that with your 40D? I've been thinking of switching brands to Canon.


----------



## xguntherc

good idea for a thread. Rep +1.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
good idea for a thread. Rep +1.

Thanks. I always find that I learn alot & get good ideas by looking at other's peoples pictures. Glad it works for you also.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
Is that with your 40D? I've been thinking of switching brands to Canon.

Actually those were taken when I still had my XTi (400D). I've had my 40D for a few months now and I love it, it is such a superb body. I was hesitant at first because the 50D was beckoning to me, but after I read a ton of reviews on both, it looks like the 40D is still a very capable camera. It's noise performance is amazing, you can shoot ISO 1600 with confidence. In fact, it matches even the Sony A900 in terms of noise, which is a full-frame camera.

Here's an excellent review on the 50D, which is a great camera in it's own right, but as this comparison shows, it still doesn't outdo the 40D in noise levels:

http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Ca...0D/noise.shtml

I just wish the 40D had the same LCD screen as the 50D - it's gorgeous! What brand do you use now?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide* 
Wow, that is pretty cool, If I found those as a kid I might have built something with that stuff.

Yeah, it was an adventure to play in those as a kid. But it's too bad about the state that they're in, they're truly historic trains.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

There is a site with tons of abandoned military stuff all around the world. There are a ton of places in the US/canada to visit though. Its like uhh. Forgotten Places or Ghost Towns or something. I honestly can NOT find it again. :/

I use it all the time for video game design references.


----------



## laboitenoire

There's a park near my home that was an old Masonic property at one point. The house is gone, but parts of the gardens are still there. Tons of graffiti, and there's also a bunch of broken bottles/used drug paraphernalia (kinda off the main road, and it was neglected for years...), but I've seen some cool shots. If it warms up at all (supposed to be -4 degrees on Thursday), I might head up there with one of my friends and do some shooting.

Also, any sort of botanic garden/hiking area is great, too. I do trailblazing at a local garden and the director once took us to see a very old and rare species of maple tree that usually takes at least a hundred years to regrow on cleared land, but had somehow grown there in less than half a century. Wish I had my camera then...

And if only I had a telescope mount for my camera...


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Here's an excellent review on the 50D, which is a great camera in it's own right, but as this comparison shows, it still doesn't outdo the 40D in noise levels:

I just wish the 40D had the same LCD screen as the 50D - it's gorgeous! What brand do you use now?


I have a Minolta 7D - I love it but I think its starting to show its age. It was released in 2004 What ever I use has to have a vert grip for it.

I've thought about canon but loosing in body stabilization will hurt.


----------



## Marin

Backyard of an art store, has a ton of retro stuff and random things. Awesome for snapping pics of.

I can get a pic of part of the building if wanted.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beldecca*


I have a Minolta 7D - I love it but I think its starting to show its age. It was released in 2004 What ever I use has to have a vert grip for it.

I've thought about canon but loosing in body stabilization will hurt.


Neat, I just read a review about the 7D, seems like it's still not too bad of a DSLR considering its age!

You might check out Sony's line up of DSLRs. They can use the same Minolta A-mount that your 7D uses, so you can reuse your current lenses. The Sony DSLRs have in-body stabilization and all around are great cameras, but are little lacking in high ISO noise performance. But they already have a dedicated following and there is an impressive collection of lenses (not only from Sony but from Tamron and Minolta as well).

Yeah, Canon and Nikon don't put stabilization in their bodies. Not sure why not, perhaps to keep the cost of the bodies down (so you aren't paying for the stabilization every time you buy a new body, but instead that money is already invested in IS lenses?). But Canon and Nikon are tops in terms of high ISO performance.


----------



## beldecca

It looks like we are going along the lines of lost relics / derelic buildings - so I thought these sites might help. But if you have other photographic work you'd like to bring up - let us know!

http://www.ghosttowns.com/
http://www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com
http://www.lostamerica.com/index.html


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Neat, I just read a review about the 7D, seems like it's still not too bad of a DSLR considering its age!

You might check out Sony's line up of DSLRs. They can use the same Minolta A-mount that your 7D uses, so you can reuse your current lenses. The Sony DSLRs have in-body stabilization and all around are great cameras, but are little lacking in high ISO noise performance. But they already have a dedicated following and there is an impressive collection of lenses (not only from Sony but from Tamron and Minolta as well).

Yeah, Canon and Nikon don't put stabilization in their bodies. Not sure why not, perhaps to keep the cost of the bodies down (so you aren't paying for the stabilization every time you buy a new body, but instead that money is already invested in IS lenses?). But Canon and Nikon are tops in terms of high ISO performance.


I've been eyeing the Sony A700 for quite some time - but unfortunately the body just hasn't dropped enough in price. There is something else that I don't care for Sony's interpretation on Minolta's cameras (which most of theirs are): on chip sharpening. Even the RAW files are in-camera sharpened - hence the affore mentioned trailing sharpness / lack of noise in high ISO & reduced light conditions.

What I really wish my camera had isn't more pixels - I remember the D1 when I was still doing this for a living. Saw more than a few pictures that would stand up to anything produced today (and they only had 2MP). The pixel race is a bit of a crock - the 40D vs 50D canon showed us that. What I wish my 7D had was in body dust removal / reduction.

As far as why Canon & Nikon likely don't have in-body when everyone else does (and I do mean everyone now) is that they had VR/IS lenses early on - and they likely wanted pros switching from film over to digital to use their expensive lenses.
If you think about it, trying to get a lens mounted VR/ IS to agree and work with a body mounted stabilization would be a nightmare. And then offering body-mounted would, likely, hurt sales of these lenses. Just my thoughts.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
I've been eyeing the Sony A700 for quite some time - but unfortunately the body just hasn't dropped enough in price. There is something else that I don't care for Sony's interpretation on Minolta's cameras (which most of theirs are): on chip sharpening. Even the RAW files are in-camera sharpened - hence the affore mentioned trailing sharpness / lack of noise in high ISO & reduced light conditions.

What I really wish my camera had isn't more pixels - I remember the D1 when I was still doing this for a living. Saw more than a few pictures that would stand up to anything produced today (and they only had 2MP). The pixel race is a bit of a crock - the 40D vs 50D canon showed us that. What I wish my 7D had was in body dust removal / reduction.

As far as why Canon & Nikon likely don't have in-body when everyone else does (and I do mean everyone now) is that they had VR/IS lenses early on - and they likely wanted pros switching from film over to digital to use their expensive lenses.
If you think about it, trying to get a lens mounted VR/ IS to agree and work with a body mounted stabilization would be a nightmare. And then offering body-mounted would, likely, hurt sales of these lenses. Just my thoughts.

A good point about VR/IS for Canon and Nikon. Though I still wish they would introduce in-body stabilization. To avoid the problem of using VR/IS lenses with the in-camera stabilization, it could be simply switched off when using those particular lenses.

And the dust removal feature is a godsend. I hate dust, DSLR user's worst nightmare.


----------



## Mootsfox

I shot these about three years ago with a HP m305 which had a cracked LCD:









I'd love to go back and photograph more of the area, this is just a small section of what is there.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I'm liking the theme of this thread. Ruined buildings and junk FTW!


----------



## 98uk

Those are some really nice shots Moots. I find abandoned buildings really interesting, especially if they still contain some sort of features. I guess i like seeing what happens to things over time, it's a weird passion.

I would one day love to go to Chernobyl to visit the city, apparently it's a lot like that.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I shot these about three years ago with a HP m305 which had a cracked LCD:









I'd love to go back and photograph more of the area, this is just a small section of what is there.


Reminds me of Pripyat kind of. What is this place? You should definitely go back and take more pictures with your DSLR, because that old HP has some really bad chromatic aberration/purple fringing whatever that is in the corners of the first shot. Nice place though!


----------



## Mootsfox

It's Fort Warden State park in Washington. The second picture is of this battery.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...04131&t=h&z=19


----------



## beldecca

Weird old farm houses also can have some real interesting textures. 









I also like the moral implications of this one - taken off of the bomb doors of a Vietnam War bomber:









Or my Dad's work shop:


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
Or my Dad's work shop:









Nice!

That reminds me of some of the stuff in my computer


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

OK, here's the picture I was talking about.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide* 
OK, here's the picture I was talking about.

Cool shot h20. That's a cool angle to have a fisheye lens (not that it would make me run out and buy one necessarily).


----------



## beldecca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide* 
OK, here's the picture I was talking about.

Uhg. I think I'm dizzy.








Cool pic. Fisheyes are great for getting us to look at the world in a new way. I found my Lensbaby to be kinda the same thing.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beldecca*


Uhg. I think I'm dizzy.








Cool pic. Fisheyes are great for getting us to look at the world in a new way. I found my Lensbaby to be kinda the same thing.


I'd like to just try one of those. I seriously thought about buying one with the intent of returning it later, but I have other lenses I have to buy atm.


----------



## beldecca

As I've mentioned elsewhere GT, you might think about rental as an answer. It'll allow you the chance to play with a lens. Just a thought.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
As I've mentioned elsewhere GT, you might think about rental as an answer. It'll allow you the chance to play with a lens. Just a thought.

Renting is risky for me, because I might end up buying it.


----------



## beldecca

That's always the problem. For me renting helped me understand the difference between the Sony 16-105mm and the Sony Carl Zeiss 16-80 t*. I opted eventually for the former when I was originally leaning to the latter (mostly due to reviews).


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


It's Fort Warden State park in Washington. The second picture is of this battery.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...04131&t=h&z=19


That really is a beautiful area, nice drive too.


----------



## Mootsfox

Most of Puget Sound is pretty nice


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Most of Puget Sound is pretty nice









I love Ruston way, here is a picture a buddy of mine took for our photography class










Edit: also I like to go to the drag races at Pacific Raceways in Kent, it makes for some good pictures.

Just made a Flickr with the pics up: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsallee


----------



## The Pook

I love checking out old abandoned warehouses with friends. I usually take a few pictures but I don't go there _for_ the pictures. Plus, all I have is a cell phone camera. But here, anyway:





































I'm not photographer and they're rather bad quality but you get the point







I need to get pictures of my truck now that I did the motor swap + painted it + etc. ... maybe I'll do that when I invest in my Nokia N82


----------



## huntman21014

This thread cannot die, I loved all of the pictures that were posted and need MOAR!


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huntman21014*


This thread cannot die, I loved all of the pictures that were posted and need MOAR!


I heard a request for MOAR! So it shall be fulfilled!


----------



## beldecca

I agree that this thread need to come alive again - all of your pictures have been inspirational. 
I just found out that there is a Nike System outside my town. 
Here is some info & a list of known Nike's - is one near any of you?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nike_missle


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beldecca*


I agree that this thread need to come alive again - all of your pictures have been inspirational. 
I just found out that there is a Nike System outside my town. 
Here is some info & a list of known Nike's - is one near any of you?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nike_missle


I have the missle site right near my house according to that wikipedia entry


----------



## Marin

Wow, there's also a site near me! *grabs camera*

Quote:



* Nike Site SF-93L in San Rafael, California in San Francisco Bay has had the missile silos converted into recycled water storage tanks by the Marin Municipal Water District. The water is used to irrigate a nearby park and golf course.


Wonder what it looks like.


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Wow, there's also a site near me! *grabs camera*


Too bad Fort Mead is still a very active base, hmm I could sneak on base but when I am caught do you think OCN will post my bail?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Nike Site SF-88L, in Fort Barry (part of the Golden Gate National Recreation Area) across the Golden Gate from San Francisco, has been preserved as a Nike museum, complete with missiles (inert). This site was given intact to the National Park Service in 1974 after it was decommissioned for use as a legacy of the Nike program. It is open to the public on designated days; usually Wednesday to Friday, 12:30 to 3:30 pm. The SF-88L site has been restored by volunteers and National Park Service employees to the condition it was in the 1960s, complete with signage and various pieces of equipment such as the radars and control vans that would have been stationed on hills overlooking the site. One of the two missile magazines has been restored and has a working elevator and launch rail for the inert missiles. Site SF-88 is listed in the National Register of Historic Places as part of the Fort Barry Historic District.


Tourists









Quote:



* Nike Site SF-51C, near San Bruno, California (6.5 miles south of San Francisco), is located on the Sweeney Ridge parcel of the Golden Gate National Recreation Area. Several buildings are still standing, though badly vandalized and decaying, with most of the roofs partially collapsed. The site is accessible by foot via a paved path.


Seems interesting.

Quote:



Nike Site SF-91 The IFC on the top of Mt. Livermore Angel Island in San Francisco Bay has been permanently removed. The former radar site has been restored to its natural condition, and is now enjoyed as one of the best views of the region by hikers and picnicers. This is an early Ajax-only site that was never converted to Hercules. The mountain between the launcher and the IFC was "notched" in three places to allow the Missile Tracking Radar to acquire the missile while sitting on the launcher. The three underground magazines are existent and in reasonable good condition. The area is off limits to visitors at Angel Island State Park. Park Rangers may arrest or issue citations to anyone that trespasses within the closed area.


Can't get into the closed area.

I may go here to take some photos, has a ton of abandoned buildings.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasur...d_(California)


----------



## xlastshotx

^ Does it have a location?


----------



## viper37

Here's something I took that I thought was neat.
Soviet Foxtrot Class Submarine, B-39.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viper37*


Here's something I took that I thought was neat.
Soviet Foxtrot Class Submarine, B-39. 










Is this an HDR image or is my mind playing tricks on me?


----------



## viper37

It's HDR, but modified only very slightly.


----------



## beldecca

Cool work. You can see the HDR in the metal sheen - but you're right it is only lightly done. Tasteful - if that's a term that can be used with atomic subs









So, any pics of those missile silos anyone?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
Cool work. You can see the HDR in the metal sheen - but you're right it is only lightly done. Tasteful - if that's a term that can be used with atomic subs









So, any pics of those missile silos anyone?

Do we have any silos in Ohio?


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Do we have any silos in Ohio?


my grandpa worked on the minute man missiles here in ohio so im assuming if there's missiles there must be silos. I doubt you will be able to get close enough to take a good picture though.


----------



## TDN1979

This thread is interesting. Makes me want to go out and shoot something with my new camera


----------



## viper37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beldecca*


Tasteful - if that's a term that can be used with atomic subs










That's a diesel powered boat.

Thanks for the good feedback.


----------



## xguntherc

that is a cool shot. It's incredible to think that it floats, and maneuvers around underwater.. just looks so heavy. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


that is a cool shot. It's incredible to think that it floats, and maneuvers around underwater.. just looks so heavy. Crazy stuff.


Ever seen a concrete boat?


----------



## Sebkiller

Well I normally go to derelict places.
Theres an a abandoned hospital in town whitch I go to alot.
But me and some freinds learned recently that there was an abandoned asylum in my own village. We went last night and the place apart from being smashed up looked like they had just got up and left. All the furniture and records where still there.
I didnt have my canon wiht me but I got these photos of some graphiti and a board wiht the names of patients on.
























I'll go again soon in day light and get some decent photos on my SLR.
We even got some records of loads of a peteints. And there where almost complete records of a lady called Suzane, and we have pictures of her and drawings she drew.
It's kinda creepy.


----------



## nategr8ns

woah creepy
that graffiti looks like a face


----------



## Enjoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sebkiller*


Well I normally go to derelict places.
Theres an a abandoned hospital in town whitch I go to alot.
But me and some freinds learned recently that there was an abandoned asylum in my own village. We went last night and the place apart from being smashed up looked like they had just got up and left. All the furniture and records where still there.
I didnt have my canon wiht me but I got these photos of some graphiti and a board wiht the names of patients on.
























I'll go again soon in day light and get some decent photos on my SLR.
We even got some records of loads of a peteints. And there where almost complete records of a lady called Suzane, and we have pictures of her and drawings she drew.
It's kinda creepy.


post the a picture of her drawing


----------



## Sebkiller

Yeah, I will do when we finish going through the stuff we got. But It wont be for a couple of days, I'm a my mum's house and the paperwork we got is at my dads.
It's really quite interesting though.


----------



## viper37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
that is a cool shot. It's incredible to think that it floats, and maneuvers around underwater.. just looks so heavy. Crazy stuff.

It only weighs 2000 tons. Pretty light.


----------



## Sebkiller

I went back with my Eos500 and took some decent shots of the place.
They are all edited in CS3.








































Critique welcome.
Edit: Damn that last one came out small.
Stupid photo bucket.
Ah well...


----------



## nategr8ns

god thats creepy
sweet photos


----------



## Mootsfox

Whoa. I like.

Do you have wallpaper sized?


----------



## Sebkiller

Yeah.
Which one you want?


----------



## Marin

HDR's?


----------



## Sebkiller

Yeah.
Nice spot.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

wow wonderful pics.

Id love to use that as my wallpaper!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sebkiller*


Yeah.
Which one you want?


1920x1200 or 1024x768 please


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Really good shots Sebkiller. A place like that practically begs to be shot, wish I had a scary old asylum here.


----------



## Sebkiller

Aha yeah it's great!
The wall paper size is here.
Hope it's okay buddy.
Anyone else wants wallpaper size I can get them for you.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Really good shots Sebkiller. A place like that practically begs to be shot, wish I had a scary old asylum here.


You and me both man.

Seriously, all I have to take shots of is nature out here!
Anything cool, old, abandoned and accessible out here gets torn down pretty damned fast. That which stays is turned into a tourist attraction.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
HDR's?

Yeh, HDR = High dynamic range imaging. Basically you make an image that goes beyond normal color representation. The look can be minimal or way out there depending on your scale & how much you fuss with it.
HDR can be done with 3 or more images that are bracketed. YOu can also do a pseudo-HDR with a RAW capture.

wiki is good on it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_dynamic_range_imaging


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
Yeh, HDR = High dynamic range imaging. Basically you make an image that goes beyond normal color representation. The look can be minimal or way out there depending on your scale & how much you fuss with it.
HDR can be done with 3 or more images that are bracketed. YOu can also do a pseudo-HDR with a RAW capture.

wiki is good on it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_dynamic_range_imaging

LOL, I think he was asking if they were HDR's or not. Marin knows what HDR's are I think.


----------



## beldecca

oops.


----------



## Marin

Yeah, I know what HDR's are.


----------



## [pi]

While I haven't taken any serious photographs in a while, I used to enjoy snapping mine of wildlife/landscapes in Washington/Oregon. However, since I moved to the east coast, it's been quite anticlimactic for the most part, so I've kinda fallen out of photography.

I also enjoy the rustic/dilapidated pictures... they're so serene. Until the zombies come, anyway.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Not such a weird or scary place like the asylum, but I was meandering in countryside and saw a dilapidated old stone barn from the road. I had to get up close, which meant I had to trespass to get these shots, well worth it though:


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Thought I'd bump this thread with a great find I came across this weekend. I was driving around Woodford and Franklin counties yesterday (where Jim Beam, Woodford Reserve, etc. are all produced), and drove by an enormous old and abandoned distillery called "The Old Taylor Distillery." Established 1887, it closed down in the 70s after dieing a slow death caused by Prohibition (as many other distilleries did). Now it's abandoned, but is a great place for photography. I only was able to get a dozen or so good shots as it was getting dark, but I plan to return. I must say one thing, that the 10-22mm lens is amazing. At 10mm for the interior shots, I was able to shoot shutter speeds as long as 1-2" _hand held._ Wide angle rocks.

NB - I know there numerous flaws in these shots (major purple fringing), but it was spur of the moment and I didn't have my tripod, and I was a bit rushed because of the sun set.

First set:

1. Front of the main building from the road, very castlesque:









2. More of the front (next three):









3. 









4.









5. 









6. Some shots on the grounds, such great architecture:









7. More of the interior:


----------



## GoneTomorrow

8. This and the next are an old very Southern style pavilion with a keyhole shaped pond. It held lavish parties in the early 20th century. (Here is a photo of one such party from 1915).









9. 









10. A small gazebo adjacent to the pavilion:









11. Gazebo interior:









12. 12-14 are of the distilling equipment, much of it looked salvageable:









13.









14.









15. Here's the first interior shot. This shot was hand held with a shutter speed of 2.5" (two and a half seconds). Yes, there's some blur, but you have to admit that it's decent for being hand held. That's a kid on the left who had been through the facility before and knew a lot about it, so he showed me around:


----------



## GoneTomorrow

16. 16-19 are of the interior of the distillery, all hand held with 1-2" shutter speeds, some with the flash used:









17. Those are all solid copper stills, a small fortune's worth. This distillery could easily be reopened like the Woodford Reserve distillery was:









18.









19.









20.









21. This room was interesting. There were bottles on the shelf which contained batch samples and they had labels which had handwritten notes about the batch number, quality, etc. There were even massive log books with entries going back to the 30s:









22. These last two are on the roof of the main building. An amazing place, I'm going back with my tripod and spending some more time, especially since there's a rumor it might be torn down:









23.


----------



## TDN1979

Those are some great shots GT. I need something like that out here where I live. I can get you pics of cows and Oklahoma red dirt









. And if you where able to get that 2.5" shot handheld, I'm going to have to look into that lense. Granted, I have a Canon but they should have something like that. Where did you get it?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDN1979*


Those are some great shots GT. I need something like that out here where I live. I can get you pics of cows and Oklahoma red dirt







. And if you where able to get that 2.5" shot handheld, I'm going to have to look into that lense. Granted, I have a Canon but they should have something like that. Where did you get it?


Thanks! And you never know what's in your own backyard. I'll tell you how I discover places like this in Kentucky: I find the most remote country roads possible and I just happen upon ruined barns, houses, mills and distilleries. Surely there's some good stuff in OK?

I bought the Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-5.6 USM lens from someone in the For Sale section of Photography on the Net's forum, check it out, there's some great stuff for sale there (only Canon gear) and it's reputable:

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/...archid=8228456

Otherwise you can get from the major reputable resellers like B&H Photo, Adorama, Abe's of Maine, Amazon, Newegg, Beach Camera, etc. It's pricey at around $700 retail, but a bargain if you consider that its quality is compared to L lenses.

And I was able to get those long hand held shutter speeds with some finagling. I support my elbows on railings where available or I used the shoulder support technique or just steady hands. It's harder than it looks, but at 10mm there's very little shake. If this lens had Image Stablization, I would scarcely need a tripod!


----------



## beldecca

Still love GoneTomarrow's work.
I havent' had much time to take pictures recently - wife expecting and trying to pull my thesis together - but anyone else have any weird / odd pics recently? Love to try and reignite the idea a bit.


----------



## Mootsfox

Damn, never saw those shots Gone. Number 23 is amazing.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beldecca*


Still love GoneTomarrow's work. 
I havent' had much time to take pictures recently - wife expecting and trying to pull my thesis together - but anyone else have any weird / odd pics recently? Love to try and reignite the idea a bit.


Thanks beldecca, long time no see here. Congrats and the baby and good luck on the thesis. I'm glad mine is behind me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Damn, never saw those shots Gone. Number 23 is amazing.


Thanks, I need to go back there before it gets torn down!


----------



## beldecca

GoneTomorrow said:


> Thanks beldecca, long time no see here. Congrats and the baby and good luck on the thesis. I'm glad mine is behind me!
> 
> Thanks. Just wondering - which one are you glad is behind you - the thesis or the baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or both?


----------



## beldecca

I'm finding neat places in some work is in machine shops & junk yards.
Up close of a drill head:


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Found a hell of a place this week. An old abandoned TB hospital, built 1946. "Creepy" doesn't begin to describe this place. It's been boarded up for years so I had to climb in through a second story window. The first room I saw was the morgue which had just one "corpse locker."



















Here's the morgue I mentioned:



























Check the whole set if you want. I didn't have nearly enough time there so it's on my list to revisit.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Those are some great shots gonetomorrow, I took some photos of a derelict hospital about 5 years ago that looked just like that, can't find them unfortunately


----------



## tK FuRY

I would love to move to KY right now lol.

There are only a few places like that here in GA, most have been torn down in the past 3 years though


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4* 
Those are some great shots gonetomorrow, I took some photos of a derelict hospital about 5 years ago that looked just like that, can't find them unfortunately









Thanks. I just drive around the countryside and find places like this. I also peruse websites like www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com (there site has been down for a while, but they do have a flickr group).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
I would love to move to KY right now lol.

There are only a few places like that here in GA, most have been torn down in the past 3 years though









Yeah, I have it on good authority that this place is being demoed soon.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Found a cool forum site dedicated to urban ruins:

http://www.opacity.us/


----------



## tK FuRY

GoneTomorrow, very nice find!

I'm absolutely in love with that website now, too bad there isn't any from GA


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
GoneTomorrow, very nice find!

I'm absolutely in love with that website now, too bad there isn't any from GA









Oh but there is! Gotta use the Google domain search:

http://www.google.com/custom?domains...ORID%3A1&hl=en


----------



## woodpigeon4

Here's some pics of the swimming pool, unfortunately not mine


----------



## beldecca

It's kinda cool that this thread has focused on forgotten buildings.
There are a number of searches and webpages around.

Check out also abandoned malls, tb hospitals (most states east of the Mississippi have one), sanitariums, abandoned amusement parks.

Just wear good boots (a rusty nail through the foot does not feel good. Trust me).
Also be weary of places that might not be structurally sound.
Lastly, I've been 'forceably encouraged' to leave structures by owners / police who don't like photographers. Be careful / be ready to move.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
It's kinda cool that this thread has focused on forgotten buildings.
There are a number of searches and webpages around.

Check out also abandoned malls, tb hospitals (most states east of the Mississippi have one), sanitariums, abandoned amusement parks.

Just wear good boots (a rusty nail through the foot does not feel good. Trust me).
Also be weary of places that might not be structurally sound.
Lastly, I've been 'forceably encouraged' to leave structures by owners / police who don't like photographers. Be careful / be ready to move.

Yeah, the last TB hospital I visited, I had gone through a low second story window the first time. The second time I went back (a week later), there was a grate over the window. Had to go through a door window as wide as my body and was scraped by broken glass, well worth it though. I love urban exploring!

Going up to the infamous Waverly Hills on the 22nd, but there will be 16 in the tour group (popular place), so I don't imagine I'll get good shots.


----------



## Ryan747

There an old mental hospital in the city i live in "Rochester NY" Ive been wanting to go there for sometime now but im scared. They have had shows there because its said to be haunted from an accident that happened there







.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
There an old mental hospital in the city i live in "Rochester NY" Ive been wanting to go there for sometime now but im scared. They have had shows there because its said to be haunted from an accident that happened there







.

Go visit it ASAP, get a friend or two to go with you. Places like that get torn down before you realize it and then you regret not ever going.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


There an old mental hospital in the city i live in "Rochester NY" Ive been wanting to go there for sometime now but im scared. They have had shows there because its said to be haunted from an accident that happened there







.


You'll often heard haunted / occult stories with abandoned locations. Never seen anything myself







and I've been taking pics of abandoned areas for over 10 yrs now. I tend to think that it is overactive imaginations. But who know's whay might be out there.

Now, having said that, occult / haunted websites are a good way to scout info for locations. Google search: haunted & (your state) and you'll get some interesting hits.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beldecca*


You'll often heard haunted / occult stories with abandoned locations. Never seen anything myself







and I've been taking pics of abandoned areas for over 10 yrs now. I tend to think that it is overactive imaginations. But who know's whay might be out there.

Now, having said that, occult / haunted websites are a good way to scout info for locations. Google search: haunted & (your state) and you'll get some interesting hits.


I go by myself to places often, but I admit getting creeped out in some places. All in the mind I guess.


----------



## BlankThis

Back alleys







The exquisite artwork you can find is astounding.
Taken on my trusty Nikon P6000





































~B~


----------



## tK FuRY

wow at #3.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
You'll often heard haunted / occult stories with abandoned locations. Never seen anything myself







and I've been taking pics of abandoned areas for over 10 yrs now. I tend to think that it is overactive imaginations. But who know's whay might be out there.

Now, having said that, occult / haunted websites are a good way to scout info for locations. Google search: haunted & (your state) and you'll get some interesting hits.

I wouldent even know how to get into it. Its in a very bad section and its been chained up and everything. Plus its super dangerous because its not like a 1-2 story building its about 20 stories high. and built in the 50's or earlier
just found this

http://www.ohiourbanites.com/locations/rpc/


----------



## xxSKiTTLZxx

me and my friend have made a New Years Resolution to take pics in epic places, we already have a list of a few.. so far we have taken pics sitting on a toilet [lid down, pants up, so its not dirty]

but we are also gonna take pics in a [cleeaan] bin, hugging a random, looking like we're about to tackle a random, lying down next to a grave, just randomly in a graveyard, in the aisle of a bus... all sorts of places!!

they are gonna be so much fun taking


----------



## sugarton

yah. i shoot abandoned things from time to time.




























And some HDR for fun:


----------



## beldecca

Nice to see the thread revived! I do like the HDR shots, they aren't over the top in saturation like some can be.


----------



## beldecca

Want to try to pick up interest in an old thread - weather is turning nice enough to get out shooting again. So, any weird / odd places to shoot that people have been scouting over winter months?


----------



## oliverw92

I'm in


----------



## beldecca

Can you explain any of your pics (which look great, btw) such as where they were taken, etc.

Also, I really like to see exposure if you happen to still have the metadata.









Thanks for the submission


----------

